
Ask HN: Is there a news site where you can define sources it must pull from? - thasaleni
I don&#x27;t need something like Google news, that suggests news based on some algorithm, I need something i can manually add sources to and then it consolidates and classifies all the news from those sources. e.g. I add Bloomberg, Reuters, CNN, and it can pull news from all those sources and show them in one website with different classifications like Finance, Politics, Technology etc
======
thasaleni
The reason I asked for this is, I have a couple of websites that I read at
least everyday, to keep up with current news on different categories, combined
they are all north of 15 I sometimes even forget which is which, I keep open
tabs at work currently to keep them up, I would like to have one website that
has nothing by default and I add URLS to my news sources and it will show me
news from these sources all day, some of this sources are just websites with
no RSS feeds :( so something that works magically would be good, RSS being the
fallback if that can't happen

------
nefitty
What about an RSS reader like [http://feedly.com](http://feedly.com)?

~~~
thasaleni
OK, thank you I looked at this and this is exactly what I was looking for, and
more

------
iterrogo
I run [https://kabonky.com](https://kabonky.com) which does exactly that. It's
more of a side project but if you find it useful and want a source it doesn't
have just let me know and it's likely I'll be able to add it.

~~~
thasaleni
This is close to what I want, it would be nice if I could add any source, by
URL, even if it means I have to go to the origin site and look for the RSS
endpoint myself

------
frou_dh
Dave Winer's "River of News" concept/softwares are probably a good starting
point

------
runjake
This is what an RSS reader does.

------
applecrazy
What about Apple News? It can do all this with the iOS 19 update.

~~~
thasaleni
I need something on the web, Also I don't own any kind of IOS device

